# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Even Thor is Obsessed with Who Would Win in a Thor/Hulk Fight?

## CBR News

In their latest spotlight on strange comics, CSBG looks at the classic Lee/Kirby story where Thor & his fans debated if he could take Hulk in a fight.


_Full article here._

----------


## Majin_O.A.W.

The Hulk often coaches up Thor. Thor usually has to cheat or exile him away to survive the fights.

----------

